

Found this site, apply to New York City's startups in 60 seconds - mergesort
http://underdog.io/

======
mjolk
It would be nice to see a list of the startups that can see resumes (or opt
out of some).

If I was at a startup and looking to move to a new one, I wouldn't want it to
be public knowledge that I was looking until I at least talked with a couple
companies.

~~~
jpwright
Exactly. With no knowledge of who my information is going to I can't agree to
submit an application. Privacy is one reason; not having your time wasted if
the companies aren't something you're interested in is another.

~~~
gearoidoc
It takes, like, 2 minutes to fill out the form so you wouldn't be wasting much
time on that side.

That being said, I'm __assuming __you 'll be told what company is interested
in you (if any) when/if they make contact rather than the usual recruiter
nonsense ie. "A company in the financial services space" etc etc

~~~
jpwright
It's the follow up communication that could waste time. I would prefer to do a
little research on each company before applying to a dozen of them at once, or
to see that the companies listed are known and trustworthy.

------
mason55
What sort of candidate volume are you seeing? I signed up from the startup
side but for $350/month I want to have a pick of a lot of candidates. Maybe
some way to preview candidates without getting their contact info so that I
can feel better before handing over some money? Or free accounts for startups
too while you guys build out your volume?

Also I think your tone is too informal for this kind of thing. Seeing "moar"
made me cringe.

~~~
ILIKEPONIES
Hey Mason, we'll send you an email to discuss. We just went live (like one
hour ago :D) but we're seeing a good deal of traffic.

------
tharshan09
The part about needing sponsorship - Don't you think your form should have a
field to reflect this. So that the startups can easily see if the candidates
are not in the US and need sponsorship? Without having to view each resume.

~~~
ILIKEPONIES
Also great feedback. We'll add this later today.

------
terramars
looks suspiciously like hired.com - but as a resume aggregator rather than
talent marketplace. maybe you can convince companies to pay $350/mo for your
book, maybe you can't. good side project though :)

------
mjolk
How do you prevent a bad actor from signing up as a fake startup and
harvesting your users?

~~~
ILIKEPONIES
We do our due diligence on every startup before we partner with them.

~~~
mjolk
Great -- and well done going into the thread and answering questions.

------
jsnk
I don't want to specifically say this site is good or bad, but I've had really
bad experiences with sites of this sort.

Essentially, sites of this sort were all just recruiters trying to farm up
candidate contacts, and all you are left with is just spam.

My advice to underdog.io: tell us who you actually are. What's your name? What
experiences do you have? Your "About Us" says nothing about you, and makes me
suspicious that you don't want to put yourself out there.

~~~
ILIKEPONIES
Hey, I'm one of the people working on this.

That's totally a legitimate concern. I can promise you we aren't recruiters.
It's just a side project at the moment, so we didn't want to draw too much
attention to ourselves.

~~~
doctorcroc
I was interested in your service until I read the about us and the FAQ
sections. They are respectively, not transparent enough and patronizing. If
you want me to use your job-search service, treat me like a professional and
don't address me as "silly" and "cute". I like that you're trying to make it
easy, but as you say, a job search is not easy, and your website makes it seem
suspicious too. I put all of my information and then what do you do with it
exactly?

~~~
opendais
Pretty much this. I'm not sure why I'd use this service either, if they are a
serious company they'd put effort into getting the word out about the jobs in
the first place.

